# cleaning motor oil stains



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I picked up a container today that had used motor oil, and unbeknownst to me, it wasn't closed. It spilled all down my shirt, shorts, legs, socks and shoes. The shirt has a huge black stain on it. I really don't mind if I have to trash it, but the shorts are a pair I like to wear outside when I'm working.
The shoes are canvas.


Is there anything that will take out the stain/smell?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Goop. Get it in the automotive section or the cleaners. Goop waterless handcleaner and a scrub brush. I'd rub in a huge glob of it, let it sit a while, take the scrub brush to it, and repeat a few times, then rinse it out and see what is left. With all the junk in used motor oil, it may take you a while to get it all out, but Goop should do it. Just don't dry it in a dryer before you get all the oil out or it will be set in for life.


----------

